# Great Satan Case Mod



## TrainingDummy (Mar 8, 2008)

This thing is crazy looking 








more pics at
http://www.extremetech.com/slideshow/0,1206,l=&s=26633&a=225155,00.asp


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 8, 2008)

To be perfectly honest, I hate it.


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 8, 2008)

I love it, but I probably wouldn't want to move it.. not sure if it was wise to include the Skull or Spine, I think the designer would of made his point with all the red Plaster or Bondo.

- Christine


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2008)

I like the evilness of it sure, but I kind of looks like someone took one of those hideous wax candles you would buy at a bong store and melted it over a case, add skull.  Cool, nonetheless.


----------



## KBD (Mar 8, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> To be perfectly honest, I hate it.



Sorry, dude, but i agree with CrashnBurn, i guess its just a matter of taste.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> To be perfectly honest, I hate it.


No, honestly how do you like it.. 

Dosent look like comps have/need good cooling in Hell...different for sure.


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 8, 2008)

Well..........it's certainly unique


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 8, 2008)

i have to give who ever made this props, he obviously put alot of time and effort into this


----------



## AddSub (Mar 8, 2008)

Hehehehehe......


----------



## Ehstii (Mar 8, 2008)

id have to give this case mod a "two thumbs" down.


for sure.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 8, 2008)

Started with a Dell and came out with that?

I'll give him props!


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 8, 2008)

Jizzler said:


> Started with a Dell and came out with that?
> 
> I'll give him props!





I think DeLL would ship rigs that look like that to begin with, but production cost would be too high for them to justify visually informing the customer as to what they've gotten themselves into.


TBH, I think it's defi neat looking and rather unique.


----------



## Black Light (Mar 8, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> To be perfectly honest, I hate it.



I agree


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Mar 8, 2008)

Looks terrible and what happens when you want to move the thing.........


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 8, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I love it, but I probably wouldn't want to move it.. not sure if it was wise to include the Skull or Spine, I think the designer would of made his point with all the red Plaster or Bondo.
> 
> - Christine



[stereotype]Arent you a girl?  [/stereotype]

Definately a very good mod, but i totally hate it.  I WOULDNT want that sitting on my desk.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 8, 2008)

It's posted here too.. http://kotaku.com/365144/modder-banishes-pc-to-hell

DELL HELL ? The HELL with DELL ?


Not my kinda thing but looks like a lot of work and effort\thought has been put into it.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

that is pretty sweet...but a bit ott


----------



## francis511 (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Morgoth (Mar 8, 2008)

nice case  only the orc skull is a bith wierd


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 8, 2008)

I agree with some.... got to give props on the time and effort put in to it 

Id give myself a heart attack waking up to have that thing stairing me in the face. 

Be-gone Satan! 

-Hogan


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Mar 8, 2008)

Would be cool to see a "H.R. Giger" designed case.. that looks like it's grown out from the desk or floor or something. Or just "Aliens" inspired.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Mar 9, 2008)

Not my taste. But they did do great work on it, nice details.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 9, 2008)

TechnicalFreak said:


> Would be cool to see a "H.R. Giger" designed case.. that looks like it's grown out from the desk or floor or something. Or just "Aliens" inspired.



THAT WOULD BE THE SHIT giger does great work


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow thats a cool lookin case! I would take it but it doesnt looks like you can mess with the insides lol


----------

